# LED's to make buds more purple???



## justin Beam (Oct 5, 2010)

I figured since LED lights are like not as hot as HID lights it might help make the plants more purple, but i've heard that LED's just suck for growing, i dont know what to do because i want really purple buds that are at max potency and yield..can anyone help me out?


----------



## karr (Oct 6, 2010)

Interesting thought. Really though if you have the cash then you can get a nice LED setup that will do what you want. You can also look into supplemental cooling with an AC unit, Co2 via dry ice also drops temps. Grow location is biggest factor though. Basements are where it's at


----------



## justin Beam (Oct 6, 2010)

CO2 via dry ice? how do i do that, just leave some dry ice in there?


----------



## Tokez831 (Oct 6, 2010)

justin Beam said:


> CO2 via dry ice? how do i do that, just leave some dry ice in there?


google it or go on youtube and search dry ice co2 for weed. be careful tho thats pretty dangerous as you can pass out if you breathe in too much co2


----------



## potpimp (Oct 6, 2010)

LED's don't really have anything to do with getting purple buds, *and*, this is the bad part, they are not more powerful or taste any better. I grew about 50 auto flowering MTF's this spring and about half of them had purple buds. I actually liked the smoking of the "normal" buds much more than the purple. They were dried and cured in the exact same fashion. I started them in March and had them outdoors about the first week in April. I think the purple comes from cold temps; maybe some of these were more sensitive to it than others.


----------



## justin Beam (Oct 6, 2010)

i know making them purple doesnt improve the quality and stuff, i grow to sell and people really love to spend money on purple


----------



## justin Beam (Oct 6, 2010)

that dry ice things seems like a pretty good idea, i just found out i can get dry ice at the ingles down the road from me, im gonna give it a shot...thanks


----------



## phyzix (Oct 6, 2010)

You could just grow a strain with purple phenotypes, that seems easier to me if you only care about color.


----------



## karr (Oct 7, 2010)

The dry ice isn't going to drop temps that much, but combined with leds(or other lighting with excess heat well under control), proper ventilation, and location, they could give you the 50s temp you want for the purple buds. Its all about where your temps are to start with though. I mentioned basements as they generally stay around 70s and as such are much easier to cool further(though their humidity can negate some cooling methods).


----------



## skunkmeister (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm a little late on this thread but I've used dry ice to create purple buds before as well. I take about 4 chunks of dry ice(enough to cover the space inside the pots.), and then water the plant some. Spraying the soil and ice also works. I leave it on for a good 2 hours so that the top inch or so of soil is frozen. I do this the last 3 days before harvesting. It'll blow your mind! Especially on the purple phenotype plants. I've even had some strains come out a hot pink!!


----------



## Alex Kelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Ya get a purple strain and pick the best phenotype. Seems easy enough. But if you really wanna cheat and get purplebuds turn them purple with stress by turning the temps waaay down for the last 2 weeks of flowering. I probably shouldnt be telling you that cause you might do it, but IMO you should never do this, ever. For others who are ok with a little color change a change in temp from lets say for ex: 85 to 75-78 for the last week and half to two weeks IMO can def bring out the best in your buds visually with no unnatural (happens in the environment) stress. Should just get a purple strain though.


----------



## mccumcumber (Apr 11, 2011)

Well here's the tricky thing about LEDs and turning your bud purple in my opinion. 
LED usually pump out a heavy purple spectrum. This would be ideal if you wanted your plants to grow any other color but purple. The way a plant's color, and any object's color in general works, is that the color that you see is the only color that the object does not absorb. This being said, most of the lumen concentration in a light with a purple hue is purple (since it is not bouncing off of any object you are seeing the color that the light is). Since you would want your plant to be purple, you are depriving your plant of a considerable amount of the lumens that your light produces. 
Again, this is only my opinion, I could be totally wrong. This would just be something to look out for.

That being said. Getting purple is relatively easy, it's all about a cold climate. I've heard of people using ice water for the last weeks/flush period. Only times that I ever ended up with purple was because my night time temps were pretty low (usually during winter and spring harvest). Purple typically does sell for more, but be careful, if you fuck with your temps too much you can and will get brown buds. And no one wants brown buds.


----------



## sappytreetree (Apr 11, 2011)

See leds cold help turning some plants purple with cold because you wont have the heat from the hps you can run way lower temps that might help .........


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 11, 2011)

Some of the outdoor stuff I grew due to the colder climate later in the year turned some of my buds a purplish color.
My opinion though, Purple does not = better buds. An experienced grower and good strains = good buds.
I've smoked purple, green, white, and everything in between. Not an amateur smoker. 20 years plus smoking.
The best stuff imo, was lighter green, if color has to matter.

What is the fascination with purple weed?


----------



## sappytreetree (Apr 11, 2011)

What is the fascination with purple weed? 
It Sell's


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 11, 2011)

sappytreetree said:


> What is the fascination with purple weed?
> It Sell's


Then keep your temps lower. 
I'd prefer the yield and quality. That should sell better than a color. At least for me.
If color is your only concern, add food coloring to your waterings, and you can have any color weed you want.
You could always spray paint some schwag too. Blaze orange should sell good.

Whatever works for you. To each their own.


----------



## minad (Apr 12, 2011)

Green Inferno said:


> ..
> If color is your only concern, add food coloring to your waterings, and you can have any color weed you want...


First I've heard of adding food coloring to waterings, anyone have more information on this? Will be searching now..


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 12, 2011)

minad said:


> First I've heard of adding food coloring to waterings, anyone have more information on this? Will be searching now..


That was actually sarcasm (along with the spray paint). 
But I have seen it done with regular flowers. We did it in school, like 25 years ago. I might have been 9.....
If I was growing to sell, I'd pick a high yielding strain that finishes fast, and sell that. 
I only grow for myself though. I like the quality, and yield, but quality comes first. Fancy colors is my last
concern.


----------

